# Rats using the toilet everywhere and I've about had it!



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

My rats are about 2-3 months old. They first started peeing on the ramps of the cage. Now they are also pooping on the ramps. I use Carefresh in the bottom of the cage and tried a litterbox but all they did was dump it. What aggravates me so much is they are spraying when they pee on the ramps. It's dripping down the wires and spraying onto my floor and countertop! I'm about to the point that I want to find homes for them. I haven't actually seen them do it, but they must be backing up into the corner of the ramp and letting it rip. 

My husband and I kept hearing our tennis shoes on the kitchen vinyl making noises like something was sticky on the soles. That's when we discovered they were p*****g on the floor! We were stepping in it and tracking all over the kitchen, unbeknownst to us. Now I have to clean the countertop, the ramps and the floor every day. I love my little ratties, but unless someone can come up with an idea to correct this behavior, I have no choice but to find homes for them. It's like having 2 toddlers in diapers. Had I known rats did not use the same corner as chins or hamsters, I would never have bought them. I thought all rodents were the same but these girls are NASTY.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, they're still young. You have to be prepared to put time into litter training them. All my rats are litter trained, and of course they upturned the tray at first too. It takes patience and time. You need to buy rodent litter for it. Every time they upturn it or go outside it, pick up the poo or the clumped bedding where they've scent marked and put it in the tray. If you catch them going anywhere other than their litter tray, lift them gently into the tray. Persistence is how you get results, be it with with kids or rats or dogs. 

I personally am lucky enough to have never had a problem like yours before, and I'm not the most experienced rat keeper in the world. I understand that it's frustrating, but if you're seriously considering getting rid of them because of this when they're only 2-3 months old, then you might not be too suited to keep them. 
I'm not trying to be snide, but in all honesty rats _do _take time. I've had to arrange my schedule around them because I have to clean mine out thoroughly every morning. Every single morning! Then I spot clean them throughout the day, which is going to be difficult once I start working again but I know I'll make it work somehow. It's what I do because I love my rats, but my boys STINK. They're a little better since I've changed their diet, but my mom still complains and she's the boss. I could rehome them, but I don't even consider it because I love my rats and it's a small price for me to pay for keeping them. If you feel that you're getting more frustration than joy out of owning them, then I'd find a good home and rehome them.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

I understand what you are saying Babs. The problem is that I never see them do it. I work during the day and in the evening I put them in another cage that has their exercise wheel in it to run off some of their energy. It does not have ramps so no problem there. They also could be doing it during the night as they're pretty active at night. What exactly is 'rodent litter'. I don't think I've seen that in the pet stores?


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

You can use recycled paper kitty litter (in Aus it's called Breeders Choice). Also, in the corners of the cage, where they are 'spraying', I'd suggest using something with deep sides, like a kitty litter tray, or a small animal specific litter tray (low lip front and high sides). My guess is that the rats want the pee out of their home, pretty logical to them really, a slight problem for us though. The other thing you could do is push newspaper up against the sides. (Another thing you can do is put things in the corners where you don't want them to pee, houses, things to climb on, food dishes. They'll head for the vacant corner. And if they keep peeing on the ramps could locate them more centrally inside the cage or take them out entirely).

I used to keep one rat in a glass aquarium when I was a kid and the one rat would always pick one spot to do it's business in, that doesn't seem to happen so much when there are a few (like they all pick one spot still but it's a different spot for each rat). They should get better with age too. And second, even when my ratties make mess everywhere I'm far too attached to send them on now


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Everyone basically has said it, but if the cat pan around the cage doesn't work put card board up around the walls [if you can] to A) keep the pee inside or B) the change it up and pee in a corner because they can't get it outside of the cage. Can you not fit their wheel inside their cage? Maybe they are bored? I know a lot of kids that bring up trouble because they are bored haha Hope everything works out!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

I had thought about taking the ramps out and maybe that's worth a try. That way there is no corner except in the bottom where the bedding is. I'll try the litterbox again and be diligent. I really don't want to get rid of them. The one, the first one I got, gave me kisses tonight. How do you turn away from that?  She's such a sweetheart. Thanks for your ideas and letting me vent! They really are such clowns and I love them. I just can't handle the pee on the floor and countertop. The poop is easy to remove but not when it's left in a puddle of pee. I think removing the ramps is the answer, at least until I can get them litterbox trained. <3


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey on the bright side if you do get rid of the ramps, you could replace them with wooden ledges, which are much smaller but still a high up place for them to hang out. If you place them strategically enough, maybe your rats won't be able to pee outside the cage.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Brilliant ideas! I've already removed the ramps and put 2 bird ladders in there. They have their hammock still and moved the water bottle and food dish down lower for them to access. Tomorrow I'll pick up a couple of bird rope toys and hang them. I think this is going to work until I can get them litterbox trained. Whew! I knew there had to be a solution to this! Thanks all!
\


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just wanted to give an update since I removed all ramps. I got 2 wooden bird ladders and 2 of the bird rope bendable perches now in the cage. It's worked out fabulously. Not only am I not cleaning up pee everywhere but they are hanging out together in their hammock when they sleep. When they awaken, they are both peeking their heads out to look at me. It's adorable! I'm so glad I didn't give up on them. Now, the next challenge is reintroducing the litterbox. I plan to do that tomorrow when I clean the cage. Didn't want to make too many changes all at once. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

My boys do the same thing (back up in to any corner of the cage and pee) and it gets all over the table they are on and the wall. So I bought those little litterboxes for hamsters/gerbils/mice. They are too small for them to actually sit in as they would a regular litterbox but its big enough to cover the corners. So far its been working! And they are cheap, like $2.99 at most pet stores so you could actually get enough for each corner. Here is a picture of what I mean. Also, try putting food bowls, beds, and waterbottles in the other corners. Rats don't like to soil the areas in which they sleep, eat or drink. This picture shows that I have a heavy glass food bowl in one corner and the little litterbox in the other. No pee here!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Heathcliffe&Darcy (Feb 2, 2012)

My boys slept in their litterbox, which had poop and pee in it.  Luckily, I haven't had this problem with my boys. They haven't scent marked me or my partner once. Nor our bed, which is where we take them out to. They only poop and pee in the bottom level of their cage. I'm sure they scent mark the middle level, but it never gets disgusting, as it is their 'living' level. 

I'm glad you didn't give up on your ratties. I can see why that would be disgusting. I would flip!


----------



## gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

I put a rock ( it's really a piece of cinder block) in the litter box with carefresh and it secures it down and for what ever reason they love to go potty on it. I read somewhere that they like to go somewhere sturdy to potty. Which is maybe why they are going on the ramps. Good luck to you! Have patience and they'll get it


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't put the litterbox back in when I cleaned the cage tonite. Seems they are going only in one corner of the bedding. I remembered I had 2 stainless steel bird feed cups from when I had a parrot years ago and hung them in the cage instead of putting the food on the bottom of the cage. It's working like a charm! They're not big enough for them to sit on and pee in but keeps the food in one place. I'll try this for awhile before trying the litterbox again. Cleaning the cage tonight was a breeze. Didn't have to clean ramps, wipe all of the cage wires down or clean the counter top and wall. Just washed out the bottom and put new Carefresh in. Wow, less than 15 minutes and the cage was back together, food in bowls, water bottle filled. I couldn't have been happier and I believe they are too!


----------



## Storm Shadow (Feb 9, 2012)

when i had cage like that inside, i layed out some sheets of lino from the bargain shop as drop sheets around the cage, so anything that spilt out of the cage got caught. i also put up some laminated mdf on the sides and back of the cage on the outside to stop anything coming out, like a sheild


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I use baby wipes to wipe down the ramps and any exposed wires that might have gotten peed on. I can buy a HUGE box of them at Costco- and my youngest is still in diapers so we have to buy them anyhow


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

I had thought about trying some kind of shield around the cage but figured they just chew it up, and depending on what it was might be harmful to them. I also thought about baby wipes but since they chew on the cage bars, I didn't want any kind of chemicals on them. I just microfiber cloths and hot water. But, thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Storm Shadow (Feb 9, 2012)

i also use to use a 50 50 vinigar spray to disinfect and clean with.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I use *all natural* scent-free.. yada yada baby wipes for bars in my cages.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a tip you may already know - when you decide the time is right to put the litter box back in, if you make sure the litter in the box is different than whatever is on the floor of the cage it helps to differentiate between where they play and where they poo. The more dramatic the difference, the better. (i.e., cloth on the floor, paper pellets in the box.) Put the box in their favorite corner, start them out with some "examples" in the box, and only change out a portion of the litter when you clean out the cage. 

It can be a challenge - I have both older girls and boys who were never trained so they aren't good examples to the youngsters - but I'm happy that urine happens in the box almost always, anyway; it's easy to vac up stray poos, and most everything is staying insiide the cage no matter what.


----------

